# 48 Autocycle project



## Lance Vangraham (Oct 29, 2017)

Picked this crusty guy up recently and have torn it down and been cleaning it up. Diet soda and steel wool has made the white paint white again! Have parts shipping out currently. Figured I would show ya my.progress so far.


----------



## Lance Vangraham (Oct 29, 2017)

Spent time cleaning up the nuts and bolts and other various items today. Got more stuff soaking overnight.


----------



## Lance Vangraham (Oct 30, 2017)

Today's project was getting the seat in order. the seat frame, springs,nuts, bolts and pans had all been soaked and cleaned. Painted them flat black. Then I used new foam padding and some white leather to finish it off. Pretty happy with it, we will see if it comfortable when the bike is done.


----------



## 56 Vette (Oct 30, 2017)

That's gonna be a sweet B6 when you get it done, hell it's sweet as it sits!! Looking forward to seeing more progress!! Joe.


----------



## Lance Vangraham (Oct 31, 2017)

56 Vette said:


> That's gonna be a sweet B6 when you get it done, hell it's sweet as it sits!! Looking forward to seeing more progress!! Joe.



Thanks Joe! I'm pretty excited for this one to ride again!


----------



## 1817cent (Oct 31, 2017)

Its nice to see these old abused bikes put back together and refurbished!  A very nice project!  Jay


----------



## Lance Vangraham (Oct 31, 2017)

1817cent said:


> Its nice to see these old abused bikes put back together and refurbished!  A very nice project!  Jay



Thanks! That's what it's all about!


----------



## Lance Vangraham (Oct 31, 2017)

Today's progress was small, since it's Halloween and all. Got the chain ring, bearing cups, and springer struts cleaned up. There was chrome under that pile of rust!


----------



## Lance Vangraham (Nov 2, 2017)

Got a lot done yesterday. Putting the bike back together now. The rims are still soaking but are cleaning up really nicely. Here is the progress so far and an comparison pic of the rims soaking. Oh and I got a blue chain gaurd for it. Not sure what to do about matching the color of the bike. Don't wanna paint the gaurd if I can avoid it.


----------



## Lance Vangraham (Nov 2, 2017)

Chain gaurd I got.


----------



## Lance Vangraham (Nov 6, 2017)

Today my light cover showed up. Some one painted it at one time and most of that paint is falling off. Gonna get a neat skull lens for the light, a company called rollrite goods has some bad ass lenses BTW. Rims are almost done soaking and then I will scrub and polish them by hand. Service both hubs and install the new tubes and tires. Stay tuned folks!


----------



## Lance Vangraham (Nov 8, 2017)

Tonight I got the front rim cleaned and polished, serviced the hub, and installed the new tires/tubes. The backing plate I installed is shoe less, like a dummy kinda. Just there for looks. The cream tires are pretty sweet, and there is a good amount of chrome left on the rims still.


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Nov 8, 2017)

Looks good, the white tires are a good fit also.


----------



## Lance Vangraham (Nov 8, 2017)

rusty.kirkpatrick said:


> Looks good, the white tires are a good fit also.



Thank you! I like how they look on there too, glad I took a chance on them. I was worried they would look weird


----------



## Saving Tempest (Nov 8, 2017)

That's looking SWELL so far, Lance! I agree the tires are a really nice touch.


----------



## Lance Vangraham (Nov 9, 2017)

Today I got the back rim, hub, and tire sorted out. Installed the chain and chain gaurd as well. I still am waiting on the lens for the light and need to do a polish on the rims a bit more, wax or use boiled linseed oil on the paint as well. Pretty happy with the overall look of the bike, even though the chain gaurd doesn't match. Once I get a break in the weather I'll get better photos of it. Stay tuned


----------



## Lance Vangraham (Nov 10, 2017)

Waxed and shine done. Even took it for a ride. Really happy with how soft this thing rides. Just waiting on my lens to show up and that's a wrap.


----------



## Lance Vangraham (Nov 15, 2017)

Last piece showed up today. The skull lens from rollrite goods. Pretty stoked. When the storm breaks here I will get better full bike pictures to post. Thanks!


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Nov 15, 2017)

NICE PROJECT!
GOOD JOB!
NOW ENJOY IT....


----------



## Lance Vangraham (Nov 16, 2017)

WES PINCHOT said:


> NICE PROJECT!
> GOOD JOB!
> NOW ENJOY IT....



I will for sure!


----------



## StoneWoods (Dec 23, 2017)

I wish I had that! Black and cream looks really good on a b6


----------



## Uni-Bike Lou (Dec 23, 2017)

Really cool project. Great choice on the white tires and saddle.


----------



## Lance Vangraham (Dec 25, 2017)

Thanks guys! It's one of my favorite bikes for sure!


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 25, 2017)

Turned out great, what badge might you be putting on?


----------



## frankster41 (Dec 25, 2017)

StoneWoods said:


> I wish I had that! Black and cream looks really good on a b6



I could be mistaken but it looks blue to me especially the inside of the chainguard??


----------



## Lance Vangraham (Dec 28, 2017)

rollfaster said:


> Turned out great, what badge might you be putting on?



Do you know what it would have had originally?


----------



## Lance Vangraham (Dec 28, 2017)

frankster41 said:


> I could be mistaken but it looks blue to me especially the inside of the chainguard??



The chain gaurd is blue. Bike is black. Couldn't get a matching gaurd.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Dec 28, 2017)

Lance Vangraham said:


> The chain gaurd is blue. Bike is black. Couldn't get a matching gaurd.



been there...really sucks...this is when bike parters is really handy


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 28, 2017)

Lance Vangraham said:


> Do you know what it would have had originally?



No, but anything like Admiral, Pullman, Ace, New World etc. More than likely had a shield style badge.


----------



## Lance Vangraham (Dec 30, 2017)

rollfaster said:


> No, but anything like Admiral, Pullman, Ace, New World etc. More than likely had a shield style badge.



I've been keeping an eye out for the right looking badge. It's gotta have the right patina for this bike.


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak (Jan 18, 2018)

I love this bike. Nice work man.


----------



## Lance Vangraham (Jan 18, 2018)

Danny the schwinn freak said:


> I love this bike. Nice work man.



Thanks man!


----------



## ZE52414 (Jan 19, 2018)

Killer job! Great looking bike!!


----------



## Lance Vangraham (Jan 21, 2018)

ZE52414 said:


> Killer job! Great looking bike!!



Thank you! It was super fun project. Can't wait for the weather to get better so I can ride it


----------



## Kickstand3 (Feb 3, 2018)

How about this badge 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JimRoy (Feb 3, 2018)

Nice work. Looks good.


----------

